

Why software patents are a joke, literally - wooptoo
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/burnette/why-software-patents-are-a-joke-literally/2039

======
astine
So the claim is the Oracle is sue Google with patents that were issued as
jokes? It's funny I guess, but I wonder who will be laughing when and if
Oracle wins the suit?

